# Tyres of a "sports estate"



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a Ford Mondeo Titanium X Sport Estate and it has XL tyres on. It currently has pilot sports on which are good but are fairly noisy especially from the back of the car.

I am after a tyre/switch area better all rounder tyre than a pilot sport 3.

It's running 235/40/ZR18 95y

I can't fault grip wise in dry and especially wet but the noise gets to me. I'm sure there are better tyres with better ratings for similar price. I'm due some new ones in about 6,000 miles time so got a it of time for research.

So if anyone had/has an estate or good experience with tyres it would be much appreciated for some advice.

Been looking on tyre leader. I find then excellent and have ordered from them encore with no troubles and you can save a fortune with them.

Many thanks

Ryan.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great reviews / opinons on the Hankooks and Uniroyals

I've got Goodyear F1 and they are fantastic :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4994277


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I run uniroyal rainsport 3

Best tyres I've ever had and cheapest I've had too


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Kimo said:


> I run uniroyal rainsport 3
> 
> Best tyres I've ever had and cheapest I've had too


Are these good on wear and noise? Estates get quite loud in the boot area due to no seats or anything there. So listening to that on the motorways can get annoying. I do turn the radio to counter it but that's not the point.

Many thanks

Ryan


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Demetri said:


> Great reviews / opinons on the Hankooks and Uniroyals
> 
> I've got Goodyear F1 and they are fantastic :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4994277


I've been looking at these but not sure if they are any good for estates ie XL with reinforced side walls.

Ryan


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Couldn't tell you, I don't have an estate

Fine in my car. Wears average, but the grip is insane so it doesn't bother me too much. The ones I had before were very long lasting but next to no grip so opted for a softer tyre


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lay some dynomat in your spare wheel well / boot floor. It will Kill the road noise and the drone.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

footfistart said:


> I've been looking at these but not sure if they are any good for estates ie XL with reinforced side walls.
> 
> Ryan


I've got an Audi A4 Avant on 19" alloys :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've just got some XL rated Pirelli Cinturato P7's on the front of my STR. They are a lot more comfortable and quieter than the Pilot Sport 3 they replaced.

I'd also consider Continental sport contact 5, not used these but the tests/reviews speak for themselves and they'he a bit cheaper than pilot sport 3 in that size too.

As an outsider, and probably a tyre I'll try next, the Nexen N'Fera SU1 is getting unbelievably good feedback so might be worth trying if you want to look at mid range tyres too?


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Demetri said:


> I've got an Audi A4 Avant on 19" alloys :thumb:


What are you running currently? Get any noise


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

4d_dc2 said:


> Lay some dynomat in your spare wheel well / boot floor. It will Kill the road noise and the drone.


I have heard this stuff is expensive and weighs a fair bit? I want to sound proof the boot. Been meaning to for ages but haven't been too sure on what to get. I don't want to break the bank really.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

footfistart said:


> What are you running currently? Get any noise


235/35/R19

2.0 TDI Avant

I have no noise issues but, bear in mind I do have a TDI

I also used to run them on my BMW previously which was petrol and again no noise issues


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

I went from ditch finders I can't remember the name of when I bought the car, to some temporary kumho 39's which were an improvement but putting some F1's on was a revelation. They are truly awesome in the wet and dry.

Admittedly, the insignia tourer they're on only has 160bhp to deploy but over crests traction 'was' a challenge. It's so much better with the F1's and great in the bends.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I had Uniroyal Rainsport 3 on my grey 407.
They were very good. Thinking about them for my 508.
Although I'd wager 235 40 19 cost more than 215 55 17!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Couldn't tell you, I don't have an estate
> 
> Fine in my car. Wears average, but the grip is insane so it doesn't bother me too much. The ones I had before were very long lasting but next to no grip so opted for a softer tyre


Hey are you sure the wear rate is average on these, rain sports wear quite rapid but the grip is good in the wet, I prefer continental sport contact 5 for over all round abilities, I know the rainsports made by continental.

Another good tyre for rain abilities is bridgestone s001, noticed the grip is there in the wet, they excel more in the wet for driver reassurance and confidence :thumb: these last longer than the rainsports.

I would go for sport contact 5 or bridgestone s0001


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Demetri said:


> 235/35/R19
> 
> 2.0 TDI Avant
> 
> ...


My car is a tdci also but I don't get much noise from the exhaust. Just road noise. It's a shame you can't " try before you buy"


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> Hey are you sure the wear rate is average on these, rain sports wear quite rapid but the grip is good in the wet, I prefer continental sport contact 5 for over all round abilities, I know the rainsports made by continental.
> 
> Another good tyre for rain abilities is bridgestone s001, noticed the grip is there in the wet, they excel more in the wet for driver reassurance and confidence :thumb: these last longer than the rainsports.


I have over 4mm after 12k miles, with a lot of abuse in there. I'd say that's pretty average tbh.

Yes my bridgestones wore slightly less but they were death traps, scared the life out of me in the rain

The contis i had on before on my old car were really good all rounders but didn't wear that much different and the wet grip of the rainsports far outweighed the conti wet grip


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Kimo said:


> I have over 4mm after 12k miles, with a lot of abuse in there. I'd say that's pretty average tbh.
> 
> Yes my bridgestones wore slightly less but they were death traps, scared the life out of me in the rain
> 
> The contis i had on before on my old car were really good all rounders but didn't wear that much different and the wet grip of the rainsports far outweighed the conti wet grip


That is strange 12k worth of mileage for a set of rainsport's fair play to you if that is the score.

I have Bridgestones s001 with 500n/m of torque at hand, and they are lasting longer than the previous rainsports but honestly they are no death trap for me, copes with aquaplanning just proved today with the heavy rainfall., but agree on all abilities and wear sport contact 5 ticks it these will be my next tyre or super sport michelins.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

don't think anyone ever agrees on which tyre is the best, :lol:, everyone reckons another is the best tyre, then someone else says they have had a nightmare with said tyre, etc etc etc



its always hard to decide, after all, if there was a perfect tyre, we'd all be buying it :lol:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Granted not an estate but my wife's IS300H is running on Bridgestone turanza 255/35 R18 on the rear. Bloody crap, spins the wheels no matter what and quite loud. Can't wait to ditch them but they've still got 6mm after 10k :O

The dunlop bluresponse is great for quietness and grip


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Pirelli tyres are always my go to if you can get them. I have them on the Volvo which is a saloon but they are near silent. I've soundproofed the boot in that, I took all the carpet out and covered the bare metal with self adhesive sound deadening. Worked a treat, the car is whisper quiet and that trick works well in estate cars too


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Just had all 4 tyres changed to continental premium contact 5, granted it's not a sporty estate the Kia Ceed SW but even when loaded up and pushed still connects to the road well, certainly better than the bridgestones they replaced


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Granted not an estate but my wife's IS300H is running on Bridgestone turanza 255/35 R18 on the rear. Bloody crap, spins the wheels no matter what and quite loud. Can't wait to ditch them but they've still got 6mm after 10k :O
> 
> The dunlop bluresponse is great for quietness and grip


Lol the turanza are terrible! This car had a set on the front when I picked it up, swapped them after the first week as they just span and span, scary stuff though I had a receipt from when they had been put on 2 years before I had the car and they still had 5mm too


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> That is strange 12k worth of mileage for a set of rainsport's fair play to you if that is the score.
> 
> I have Bridgestones s001 with 500n/m of torque at hand, and they are lasting longer than the previous rainsports but honestly they are no death trap for me, copes with aquaplanning just proved today with the heavy rainfall., but agree on all abilities and wear sport contact 5 ticks it these will be my next tyre or super sport michelins.


Yeah I liked the conti but the wet grip is nowhere near that of the rainsport. Theyd most probably be my second choice. Though there was a lad at the garage yesterday in a 1l corsa that had them on all round and they'd only lasted 20k and were bang on the limit so surely the wear isn't that much different than the rainsport? Mine were doing well but sold the car when they still had plenty of tread so never found the full durability tbh

At half the price I'm quite happy to have a safer tyre and put up with slightly less durability


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

footfistart said:


> I have heard this stuff is expensive and weighs a fair bit? I want to sound proof the boot. Been meaning to for ages but haven't been too sure on what to get. I don't want to break the bank really.


Yes....you're right,'Dynamat' is expensive and not worth the money.

Get yourself to one of the big-sheds and buy a roll or two of 'Roofing Flashband', will do the same as dynamat but for much less money :thumb:....

Comes in different widths and lengths ......
http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Roo...+Ventilation/sd2747/Evo-Stik+Flashband/p79418


----------



## hontoir (Oct 31, 2015)

I have run a set of Continental ContiSportContact 3 SSR on my 525 Saloon, they have been excellent. Good wet and dry grip, not a huge level of road noise (however the cabin is pretty well insulated I suppose) and have just managed 15k on the rear tyres, and the fronts still have 6mm!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Continental sport contact 5 on my Mercedes estate and would never move away from them. 

Gonz.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Don't shoot the messenger*

I have tried many brands from Pirelli P Zero / Falken Fk452 / Continental Sport Contact / Goodyear F1 in 255 40 19 or 245 40 18 and now use Accellera PH versions and in dry and wet there is in my opinion not a great difference in grip on over 90,000 miles of all driving on road not track driving. I don't hang about I found no better grip in the Pirelli / Goodyear F1 to the Accellera in day to day driving in the times we have had snow then all tyres have provided poor grip whether £180 + or cheap Accellera at £55 each.

Now I await the onslaught :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kimo said:


> I run uniroyal rainsport 3
> 
> Best tyres I've ever had and cheapest I've had too


I completely agree, they are great on my mini, I even put them on my Saab 9-5 rather than fit budget tyres and they will be my first choice when I need tyres on any other car.

Accelera tyres are like trying to walk on ball bearings on roller skates covered in grease while wearing a meat over coat in the lion enclosure. I once fitted them to a 1.6 polo and in the dry you could light them up like a 1500bhp dragster in the wet they were shocking. Certainly not for me, not when the likes of nexens are so cheap and actually offer grip.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I wouldn't mind trying Uniroyals at some point, they only seem to offer the Rainsport 2 in 275/35/18 for the rears though?

In tests I've read, Sport Contact 5 seems to have pipped them in the wet? Not sure if it's a case of brand power, or even something more underhanded (call me sceptical but after VAG bribing Autobild to write good reviews about their cars and the emissions scandal I'm not sure I believe anyone!!)...

In terms of feedback though, everyone raves about Uniroyal...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't go off company reviews, I go off experiences 

The magazine features etc are too corrupt for me, I want real world experience


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Kimo said:


> I don't go off company reviews, I go off experiences
> 
> The magazine features etc are too corrupt for me, I want real world experience


I wish I could go with experience and it would make life so much easier but as I haven't done a huge amount of miles (about 12k since I've had my car) I haven't been though any sets of tyres which why I rely on what other people think which I k ow is dangerous but does give me a better idea on what to go for.

Dont know if I have said this already but most of the miles the car does is motorway/dual carriage ways at around 65mph. But I do go for a good spirited run through the country side and potter around town. I'm tempted to look at the New Michelin all rounder tyres that they have just bought out. So it will be interesting what people think of those.

Ryan


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

I have recently fitted some rainsport 3 to the front of my mondeo titanium x sport and they have cut the road noise out quite a lot. 

I wouldn't rush into putting sound deadening in your boot as the noise will increase as the tyres wear. On some estate cars they suffer with something called "sawtoothing" of the tyres and this makes the noise even worse. 

The tyres on the rear of my mondeo are Bridgestone and they are very noisy but have quite a lot of life left. I will just put up with it until they need replacing and then they will be swapped for another set of rainsport 3.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry for bringing this back up but a tyre blow out forced tyre change so now car is wearing Michelin pilot sport 4s. Feel very good so far. Much better than the 3s.

Ryan


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

On my XF Sportbrake I have changed from Dunlop SportMaxx to Michelin Pilot Super Sports. Absolutely fantastic tyres and even on my 20" wheels well priced.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Couldn't tell you, I don't have an estate
> 
> Fine in my car. Wears average, but the grip is insane so it doesn't bother me too much. The ones I had before were very long lasting but next to no grip so opted for a softer tyre


You ever ran Michelin ps3? Just wondering if you could compare.
Heard good things about uniroyal


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

I took Conti's sport contact 3 off my Auris at 30k but I dragged the last 5k out of them. I replaced with Rainsport 3s there good and am quite happy with there wet performance but on dry roads the road noise is worse than my old Conti's and nearly as bad as the Avon ZV3s. 

Budget did play a big part on my selection for Rainsports as not much came close for the money as they were sub £50 a corner.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> On my XF Sportbrake I have changed from Dunlop SportMaxx to Michelin Pilot Super Sports. Absolutely fantastic tyres and even on my 20" wheels well priced.


I paid 156 per corner. PS3s were 107 but where I am I couldn't find any. Well I did but there was long delivery time.

But give it six months I'll be putting some ps4s on the front.

As weird as it sounds it's quite a good looking tyre. The side wall doesn't have a huge amount of writing on them making it easier to dress.

What profile you running. Mine are 40s. I low lower generally means more noise.

Ryan


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine were £182. 255/35/20.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm on the look out for something reasonable at the moment. My car has 2 pairs of different tyres. Which I'm not a fan of. Mine are 235 40 19.
Might go Uniroyal RS3, had them on my last 407 and was happy with them.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

asspur96 said:


> I have tried many brands from Pirelli P Zero / Falken Fk452 / Continental Sport Contact / Goodyear F1 in 255 40 19 or 245 40 18 and now use Accellera PH versions and in dry and wet there is in my opinion not a great difference in grip on over 90,000 miles of all driving on road not track driving. I don't hang about I found no better grip in the Pirelli / Goodyear F1 to the Accellera in day to day driving in the times we have had snow then all tyres have provided poor grip whether £180 + or cheap Accellera at £55 each.
> 
> Now I await the onslaught :thumb:


Garage fitted accelera tyres when i bought my car and they are ok, however the last spell of wet weather scared the hell out of me as the car was all over the place going through water which was running off the fields onto the road and that was at low speeds.

Don't know what to go for next ?

Alan


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

PugIain said:


> I'm on the look out for something reasonable at the moment. My car has 2 pairs of different tyres. Which I'm not a fan of. Mine are 235 40 19.
> Might go Uniroyal RS3, had them on my last 407 and was happy with them.


have you thought about Nexen's? i have them on my taxi, no complaints here!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> have you thought about Nexen's? i have them on my taxi, no complaints here!


Yes, actually Nexen n8000 are on the list.
I must admit to be being attracted to the tread pattern more than the brand name with tyres though


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

PugIain said:


> Yes, actually Nexen n8000 are on the list.
> I must admit to be being attracted to the tread pattern more than the brand name with tyres though


That's called a fetish, :lol:

8000 is what I have, good tyre I've found


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Out of the tyres listed and not, the Hankook S2 Evo's and Evo V12's will probably be the quietest in practice. Tyres are always a balance between all factors for the driver, the above 2 review well and are reasonably available and priced.


----------

